# My Little Angel!!!



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd post some pictures of my little Candie. I love her to death! I just gave her a hair cut and a bath.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, too cute!! :wub: 

I know you were going through a lot when she first came to your home. It sounds like things have turned around for the better, though. :biggrin: 

I hope you share more pics of Candie!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She has the happiest little face...it's no wonder you are so in love with her! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Its been a tough road. Shes had 4 teeth removed, two operations, and she has a permanent limp. Her bark is coming back though its still raspy and she has trouble breathing (because of scar tissue from the debarking), but I love her beyond words. Shes just the sweetest thing, and I would do anything at any cost for her happiness.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a cutie!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet and very happy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Candie is beautiful. :wub2: She has such a happy expression on her face, she must adore you! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Candie :wub: is a dollbaby. I'm glad she's doing well.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very sweet dog. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Candie looks like a very happy and loved fluff!!! :wub:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

When I come home my Yorkie wants to check me out and make sure its Daddy, Candie knows. She immediately barks like crazy and starts pawing at me to get on the ground and give her kisses and play. My Yorkie just wants to get in trouble


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am glad you post her pic as i wonder how is she.she is so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 13 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761856


> Oh, too cute!! :wub:
> 
> I know you were going through a lot when she first came to your home. It sounds like things have turned around for the better, though. :biggrin:
> 
> I hope you share more pics of Candie![/B]


Shes doing much better. It seems better and better everyday. We still have to watch her because she had a ton of hernias when I got her that weren't repaired properly and she keeps getting them again. Shes loving life with me though. She loves running on the porch and barking at people at the train station across the way. She is the resident sweetheart on my website everyone loves her!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she is a doll!!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Very Pretty!!! :wub2:


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

Here is me and Chloe, Candie's sister. Chloe is actually quite the little model. She was in a Ruff Ruff Couture Catalogue last year


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a happy girl :wub: you can see it in her eyes, she's a cuteypie :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She is a little doll . :wub: :wub:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Both your girls are just beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, your little Candie :wub: is just lovely! It's too bad she's had to go through so much, but I'm really glad she's happy and seems to be doing
so much better. You're a good daddy! :clap:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What pretty girls! I'm glad things are going better for Candie!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

My-oh-my, is she ever a living doll!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is precious! Enjoy them both.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Miss Candie Cane. You are a real beauty and you have such a lovely, happy smile. Your sister, Chloe, is very pretty also.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Candie is just to adorable. I love her big round eyes :wub2:

Chloe is a doll too :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Boosted Panda @ Apr 13 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761853


> Just thought I'd post some pictures of my little Candie. I love her to death! I just gave her a hair cut and a bath.
> 
> [/B]



what a sweetheart ! she looks so silky. I am glad she is doing well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is a doll ^_^ I love her smile


----------



## Boosted Panda (May 6, 2008)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Apr 14 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762440


> awwh she is a doll ^_^ I love her smile[/B]


I am just so in love with the Maltese breed. I want more!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Boosted Panda @ Apr 14 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762773


> QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Apr 14 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762440





> awwh she is a doll ^_^ I love her smile[/B]


I am just so in love with the Maltese breed. I want more!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Join the club! Candie is adorable, no wonder you want more.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*candie has beautiful eyes and a lovely smile on her sweet little angel face. 
what a pretty picture :wub2:*


----------

